# Need a used tractor under 72" wide



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I need a cabbed tractor for cleaning corrals and a barn but also to do double duty in the spring and fall pulling a drill or harrowing. I am a Deere fan but not impressed with the 5000 series so all colors are an option


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

How many hp ya looking for?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

50 plus


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just out of curiosity why no love for the 5000 series Deere's? I've had great luck with my 5105m.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Orchard6 said:


> Just out of curiosity why no love for the 5000 series Deere's? I've had great luck with my 5105m.


That is probably Deeres fault.....many folks want to lump the 5K M series with the 5K E series......two different tractor series. The M series would work well for the OP's stated purpose.....and a low hour pre-def used tractor would be a excellent fit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

If narrow is really important then one of these will fit the bill.

A 5101EN. There are a whole lot of them in my neighborhood and are highly regarded as a good spraying tractor in the apple orchards.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Was gonna suggest the same thing as Orchard6. They also are available in 83 and 93hp if 100 is overkill for your application.

I believe New Holland/Case, Kubota, and maybe even M/F make narrow ones as well. Just do a google search for vineyard tractors.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

NH TN75F


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I know I'm kicking myself for going with the E. It has been a huge disappointment. I'm sure had I bitten the bullet and went with the M I'd be much happier. My E has had one thing after another.....!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MScowman said:


> I know I'm kicking myself for going with the E. It has been a huge disappointment. I'm sure had I bitten the bullet and went with the M I'd be much happier. My E has had one thing after another.....!


Hate that for you cowman.....the E series was developed to compete with Mahindra and that has not worked out well for Deere or their customers.....its been good for the repair end of Deere, but that will eventually come back to haunt them. You would think that they would learn that they cannot be all things to all people and stick to what they do best.....build the best tractor in this country, but being publically held they have to also appease their stockholders.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything under 75hp I'd look at Orange. Yes I said it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Colby said:


> Anything under 75hp I'd look at Orange. Yes I said it.


Blue has some nice small machines....


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know your location but orchards use narrow tractors. Kubota and New Holland both build narrow tractors. There are dealers in Yakama, Washington that sell them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

jeff outwest said:


> I need a cabbed tractor for cleaning corrals and a barn but also to do double duty in the spring and fall pulling a drill or harrowing. I am a Deere fan but not impressed with the 5000 series so all colors are an option


Personally, I'm not a fan of narrow tractors hereabouts--too easy to lay them over. Could you give us a little more info about what you have in mind for drilling and harrowing?

Ralph


----------

